

Java 8 to support ARM processors: Can Oracle’s OS give a tough fight to Android? - spacestronaut
http://thedroidguy.com/2012/12/java-8-to-support-arm-processors-can-oracles-os-give-a-tough-fight-to-android/

======
bdfh42
Is this post confusing Java the language/runtime with an Operating System (OS)
like Android's?

Is that not like suggesting that C# and .NET compete with Windows in some way?

------
mtgx
They are most likely just preparing for ARMv8 servers, just like everyone else
in the server world. I don't think they intend any competition to Android.

------
Zigurd
Short answer: No.

Longer answer: It will take a lot more work to adapt Java SE to mobile
devices. Android Java has had years to refine this adaptation. For example,
Android's JIT strategy is very different from from the Java SE JIT.

While there is nothing in this that is insurmountable - the source code is all
there - it does take resources and commitment to catch up.

At this point, Android Java is the de facto interactive Java application
environment, not Java SE. Many of the top Java best-sellers on Amazon are
Android books. And there are products available for running Android apps in
OSs other than Android.

